# Fracino Piccino



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Fracino Piccino - Black panels Priced at ONLY £539 + VAT FREE UK delivery

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee%20machines/Fracino%20coffee%20machine/Fracino%20Piccino%20Standard%20Black

Our prices have stayed the same even after Fracino announced an increase from April 2014


----------

